# Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 2015



## 2blue (Oct 27, 2014)

*Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 2015*

I think I am right in thinking that we have a gap in our Spring programâ€¦â€¦ so, I am presently in the process of getting some guide  prices for this. Idea being some folk may wish to stay over on Sat in Leeds whilst others may only be good for a one day game. Proposed courses are, definitely, Wike Ridge & possibly Moor Allerton hopefully with the benefit of some memberâ€™s guest rates.
As the allegiances to the various areas can vary from â€˜very  strongâ€™ to â€˜plastic or paper-macheâ€™ level, everyone is welcome to come & join us. As it would be good to have an idea of possible numbers please indicate your interest & for which side.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

I'd be interested in playing on the Sunday only.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Sounds good to me Dave, count me in for the NW :thup:


----------



## bozza (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

I'd be up for this


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Very interested Dave.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*

Tell me if I havenâ€™t got details correct
Soâ€¦.   we have so far got.....

*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NW Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]

*Playing  SUNDAY*

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NW Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Yep Dave, I hope to stay over, as long as LFC don't have an FA cup game to contend with, but if they have I should be ok for at least one of the games anyway.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*



Liverbirdie said:



			Yep Dave, I hope to stay over, as long as LFC don't have an FA cup game to contend with, but if they have I should be ok for at least one of the games anyway.
		
Click to expand...


don't worry pretty sure you wont have any  FAC involvement  that weekend .........

























its an international break weekend so no fixture at all. 

Now to work on my pass out!


----------



## Birchy (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Stick me down for the NW Dave :thup:

Should be ok for both days.


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

I see you've ruled me for the Sunday Dave.. Are you expecting a Big night out on the Saturday? 

I know I'm rapidly gaining a reputation as a bit of a lightweight but I'll still be there mate :thup:


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

My wife's birthday is around this time so I might struggle for this one.

I'm interested but let me see how the land lies with other plans.......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*



pbrown7582 said:



			don't worry pretty sure you wont have any  FAC involvement  that weekend .........

its an international break weekend so no fixture at all. 

Now to work on my pass out!
		
Click to expand...

Gerrin, looked at the fixtures and seen a blank Saturday, so I thought it'll be the FA cup.

Dave stick me down for the night over, as well.

I may stay in Harrogate though, as life is at a more sedate pace there.......


----------



## 2blue (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*

Soâ€¦.   we have so far got.....

*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NW Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]


*Playing  SUNDAY*

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NW Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]


----------



## Odvan (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Dilema....

That's my 40th w/e - or one of em, as its a midweek affair. 

So, one for drinking copious amounts, the other for tickling a few birdies in and around the cup...and then playing some golf (see what I did there, eh, did ya, eh, eh, eh...).

I am firmly in for both days.


----------



## bozza (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*



2blue said:



			Soâ€¦.   we have so far got.....

*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NW Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]


*Playing  SUNDAY*

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NW Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]
		
Click to expand...

I'm from the NE by the way Dave! Haha.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*

Sorry Mark.....

Soâ€¦.   we have so far got.....

*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NE Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan [?? Staying over]


*Playing  SUNDAY*

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan [?? Staying over]


----------



## Wayman (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Put me down for Sunday only so far


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Chuck us down for both days Dave.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Hi Dave, definitely in for the Sunday but will let you know about the Saturday.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*

Tell me if I havenâ€™t got details correct
Soâ€¦.   we have so far got.....

*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan [NW Staying over]


*Playing  SUNDAY*

2Blue [Yorks]
Marshy77 [Yorks]
Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]
Wayman  [NE]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan [NW Staying over]


----------



## Birchy (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Come on Yarkshire! Where are you? :lol:


----------



## snell (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Areet mate.

Put me down for Sunday at the minute....hopefully Saturday if I can sweet the missus!

For the north east :thup:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*

Tell me if I havenâ€™t got details correct
So far we have got.....

Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....  18 Holes @ Wike Ridge + 1 course meal= Â£30 (Good Yorkshire price this  )
Discounted overnight costs to follow soon if you fancy near Leeds City centre
Waiting on response from Moor Allerton .. ...  won't be under Â£30 for sure & definitely no bacon 

*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan [NW Staying over]


*Playing  SUNDAY*

2Blue [Yorks]
Marshy77 [Yorks]
Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan [NW Staying over]


----------



## Cheifi0 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Hi Dave, me and Wes wont be able to make it on that weekend unfortunately.  We are away on a stag do.  I am not sure if that affects anything regarding our place.


----------



## Junior (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Hi Dave, stick me down for saturday and sunday mate!


----------



## chellie (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

We are interested Dave but does depend on what competition is on the Saturday at ours as it could be a qualifier for a major knockout Simon has said. Could I leave him at home


----------



## 2blue (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*



Cheifi0 said:



			Hi Dave, me and Wes wont be able to make it on that weekend unfortunately.  We are away on a stag do.  I am not sure if that affects anything regarding our place.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame as it would have helped...  particularly the Yorkshire Team


----------



## 2blue (Oct 28, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*

So far we have got.....

Bacon Bap & Coffee on arrival....18 Holes @ Wike + 1 course meal Â£30
Discounted overnight costs to follow soon if you fancy being near Leeds City centre
Waiting on response from Moor Allerton .. ... won't be under Â£30 for sure & definitely no bacon

*Playing SAT *

2Blue [Yorks]
Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan [NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles)NW
NW Jocko (Possible)


*Playing  SUNDAY*

2Blue [Yorks]
Marshy77 [Yorks]
Bozza [NE Staying over]
Beezerk  [NE Staying over]
ManinBlack4612 [NE]
Wayman  [NE]
Snell [NE]
Liverbird [NW Staying over]
Querty [NW Staying over]
Birchy [NW Staying over]
Odvan [NW Staying over]
Junior [NW Staying over]
Chellie & Simon (Possibles)NW
NW Jocko (Possible)


----------



## 2blue (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*

Looks as though we have the makings of a Meet....  however, for various reasons I'd like to bring it forward a week as I've got a great deal from Moor Allerton for the Sat before of Food & Golf Â£35....  hope nobody has big problems with this...  Let me know, please 

Will start a new thread after hearing responses...  if that's OK

Ruddy quick on those keys Bill  :thup:


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*



2blue said:



			Looks as though we have the makings of a Meet....  however, for various reasons I'd like to bring it forward a week....  hope nobody has big problems with this...  Let me know, please 

Click to expand...

No problem for me.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th & 29th March 20*



2blue said:



			Looks as though we have the makings of a Meet....  however, for various reasons I'd like to bring it forward a week as I've got a great deal from Moor Allerton for the Sat before of Food & Golf Â£35....  hope nobody has big problems with this...  Let me know, please 

Will start a new thread after hearing responses...  if that's OK

Ruddy quick on those keys Bill  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm a definite no for the weekend before Dave.

Shame as sounds a good meet :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Cracking deal for MA stick me down for that please.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Would love play to but its our opening weekend and the first mixed major.


----------



## Wayman (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

I'm in for week before but won't be doing a overnighter


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

The weekend before is no good for me, Dave, but I can do 14/15th March (2 weeks before) in case that gets mooted, iirc.


----------



## moogie (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

I could ( possibly ) be interested in this meet.....??
A Sunday only,  not interested in Saturday,  or overnighter

But will wait til a firm date is established before committing 1 way or the other


----------



## Odvan (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

For the w/e prior I'd have to go down as tentative, only to be confirmed in the month itself.


----------



## drewster (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

Dave, should be good for MA on the Saturday if you'll have me as a plastic Yorkshireman or in whatever team to make up the numbers. Will catch up with you at SFGC to confirm if that's ok ???


----------



## 2blue (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*



drewster said:



			Dave, should be good for MA on the Saturday if you'll have me as a plastic Yorkshireman or in whatever team to make up the numbers. Will catch up with you at SFGC to confirm if that's ok ???
		
Click to expand...

No problem...  your in :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*



Liverbirdie said:



			The weekend before is no good for me, Dave, .
		
Click to expand...


Big game weekend?...,,,, cup final? ........


----------



## 2blue (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*

*PLEASE NOTE...  DISCUSSION NOW ON NEW THREAD HERE*


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Possible Triangular Meet of Yorks v NE v NW on Sat, Sun 28th &amp; 29th March 20*



pbrown7582 said:



			Big game weekend?...,,,, cup final? ........

Click to expand...

For youse, yes. For us, just another run-of-the-mill middle table team. :whoo:

EDIT:Whoops, don't carry this thread on.


----------

